# Buck Mark Contour 5.5 URX - Need help with sights



## dossfatboy (May 20, 2011)

I recently purchased a Buck Mark Contour 5.5 URX, which I really like, however I need to replace the sights (hopefully). I like the HI VIZ however am not sure if they have them for this model. Has anyone changed the sights on their Contour model or can they even be changed? Thank you for your help.


----------

